# Stock Arriving Next Week 10-14 Feb



## Gizmo (4/2/15)

Taifun GT2





Airek RDA






Ceramic Tweezers





Dimitri Mod Dual 18650 Mech Mod






Hana Modz 50W





Derringer RDA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## HappyCamper (4/2/15)

ooooooohhhhhhhh new toys


----------

